# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Справочник Номенклатура - уровней больше

## affable

Облазил все форумы и вот наткнулся на уже подобную просьбу о помощи:

Leikin30.09.2010, 00:34
Люди помогите!
При обновлении конфигурации от юколы, пишет "В справочнике уровней больше чем установлено! Номенклатура". База не обновляется.
Что делать?

И был вот такой ответ:

gamletsfather30.09.2010, 10:45
Открыть конфигурацию которая является обновлением и в свойствах справочника "Номенклатура" увеличить количество уровней до количества которое в вашей текущей конфигурации, сохранить конфигурацию и обновления накатывать из этого МД'шника.

Если не сложно, то дайте, пожалуйста подробную инструкцию. перерпрбовал разные варианты. При чем у меня 4 базы: 2 упрощенки - с ними нет проблем и 2 обычные - бухгалтерия 4.5. Вот в одной из них никак не могу обновиться с 521 до 522 релиза. Раньше делал через объединение конфигурации, а теперь хочу через загрузку обновленной.
Заранее всем СЭНКС, кто откликнется!

----------


## gfulk

Поскольку у Вас конфигурация измененная, если Вы обновитесь через загрузку, все Ваши изменения пропадут. Но у Вас это и не получится, так как в справочнике Номенклатура у Вас заведено больше уровней вложенности, чем это полагается по стандарту. Обновляйтесь через объединение конфигураций

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 1 секунду_
Кстати, если Вы просто откроете новый релиз и увеличите количество уровней справочника Номенклатура, то можете огрести неприятностей - возможно, в Вашей конфигурации изменено относительно типовой не только это.

----------


## affable

Привет! Спасибо огромное, но для меня это не выход из положения. У меня есть 522 релиз, который можно обновить через объединение, но в любом случае мне приходится справочник "отключать" иначе он не может выполнить реорганизацию файлов. Хотелось бы как-то исправить положение, поскольку при обновлении через объединение он реально не все обновляет - это уже проверенный факт. Хотя возможно это из-за того, что сама база "кривая". Просто справочник по номенклатуре мне один умник-программер взял и слил из ТиС 9.2., которая у меня стоит для управленческого учета и которая писалась специально под мои нужды. Может подскажешь как просто этот справочник удалить и скажем вместо него вставить другой из подобной бухгалтерии 4.5? Буду весьма благодарен всем, кто окажет помощь!

----------


## Разработчик

Уменьшаете количество уровней в своих конфигурациях до количества стандартной 1С. Но , предварительно проверьте в предприятии лежат ли в справочнике карточки на удаляемых уровнях (руками провести реорганизацию).

----------


## affable

Если бы ты мне подробненько написал процедуру как это сделать, то был бы очень благодарен за помощь!:blush:

----------


## Разработчик

1. В предприятии. Открываем справочник номенклатура. Смотрим сколько уровней вложения папок (должно быть не более 4).
2. Конфигуратор - Конфигурация - Открыть конфигурацию. В дереве находим Справочники - Номенклатура. Правой кнопкой мыши - Редактировать. Количество уровней ставим 4. Сохраняемся. Если не все исправлено выйдет предупреждение.
Естественно, все пробуем на копии базы.

----------

Amoralez75 (18.04.2019), VEntisca (27.04.2017)

----------


## affable

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ! Все получилось, правда не сразу, но я нашел способ как схитрить и загрузил новый релиз минуя процедуру объединения! Еще раз благодарю за совет и помощь!:vseok:

----------


## gfulk

Очень интересно. Способов обновить релиз всего два - через объединение либо загрузку конфигурации. Если делать что-нибудь другое, можно неплохо проблем огрести.

>при обновлении через объединение он реально не все обновляет

Это как?

----------


## AVS300

На месте affable, если известно, что изменения в его конфигурации затрагивают только количество уровней справочника номенклатура, я бы всё обновлял стандартным образом, НО перед тем как нажать кнопку сохранить конфигурацию, возращал бы количество уровней на то, которое было раньше, либо, если обновления не затрагивают справочник номенклатура, просто снимал бы галочку при объединении конфигураций.

Не так уж и плохо иметь справочник номенклатура с бо'льшим числом уровней вложенности.

----------


## Василий74

Здравствуйте,скажите пожалуйста ,можно ли и как исправить вот такую ситуацию,я переместил папку из одной группы товаров,в основную группу товаров/в номенклатуре/как вернуть ее туда ,куда показана стрелка,Спасибо12.08.png

----------


## Разработчик

ПЕРЕНОС ГРУППЫ СПРАВОЧНИКА В ДРУГУЮ ГРУППУ
1. Открыть справочник номенклатура.
2. Слева, в дереве выделить (не открывать) папку назначения (куда копировать).
3. Справа выделить (не открывать) папку исходную (которую надо переместить).
4. Нажать Ctrl+F5 (перенести группу).
И будет Вам счастье.

----------


## Василий74

> ПЕРЕНОС ГРУППЫ СПРАВОЧНИКА В ДРУГУЮ ГРУППУ
> 1. Открыть справочник номенклатура.
> 2. Слева, в дереве выделить (не открывать) папку назначения (куда копировать).
> 3. Справа выделить (не открывать) папку исходную (которую надо переместить).
> 4. Нажать Ctrl+F5 (перенести группу).
> И будет Вам счастье.


Большое человеческое спасибо:D

----------

